# tesla motors



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

My guess is that the front wheel drive motor cannot hook up 300+ kw effectively to the tarmac, especially with the rear trying to lift it off the ground. (actually it is a question of torque, but...)


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Got the money? Quite some money to be sunk into two drive units, plus all the fabrication, then there is of course the rest of the drivetrain (batteries charges, ect.)
Got the skills to work out electronics? Will require canbus systems and wiring up just to get them spinning.
And you got the battery to power 2x350kw?

And ofcourse, traction will be a concern as well. Just do some simple maths and you will find you will struggle to get any torque down on the front wheels at low speeds (if accelerating, max torque at rear)


----------



## Godspeed (Dec 21, 2015)

I can purchase salvage tesla to use motors and associated electronics. I guess a more specific question is would the 85kw battery pack be enough to power twin 350motors.
I have read trying to add a secondary battery pack to a tesla is a nightmare..


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

you need to by pass alot of the tesla electronics to get it to run. And the battery pack wont sustain the high power draw, atleast not for considerable time.

What sort of application is this for?


----------



## Godspeed (Dec 21, 2015)

attempting to develop an all electric track car... Goal is close to 1000hp As I said, will be going into a custom aluminum monocoque New to the ev scene but have many years of custom motorsports fabrication... My biggest fear is the tesla electronics.. was hoping I might be able to do away with most of it.. I heard horror stories of guys buying teslas to repair only to have the car locked out in service mode or just flat dead with no charge and tesla refuses to assist...

I do hear the concerns about traction to the front wheels though and will take that into consideration.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Have looked at the wieght budget?

Why the massive power? How about just battery and rear motor. At a very low total vehicle weight. That would already be a handful to drive.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Godspeed said:


> I guess a more specific question is would the 85kw battery pack be enough to power twin 350motors.


My understanding, which may be flawed, is that the p90d is limited by battery hp, so the figures you are using might be market spin (which is really not necessary in Tesla's case IMHO).

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ower-numbers-for-tesla-model-s-whats-the-deal


----------



## Godspeed (Dec 21, 2015)

total weight including driver must not exceed 1200kg. I would agree that just swapping over the drivetrain from the and tesla would be a challenge on its own however the owner has challenged us to a hp to weight ratio of 1:1.... hence the question of the 350kw motor up front...

however if the proves to be un attainable at this time, we will be exploring the 700hp tesla option with the smaller front motor.

Would an aftermarket controller be an option for their motors and battery pack?.. really hoping to delete all of the fancy unneeded tesla electronics.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/controller-tesla-motori-148138.html ?


----------



## Godspeed (Dec 21, 2015)

dcb said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/controller-tesla-motori-148138.html ?


thank you sir for the link.. have some reading ahead.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I would recommend hiring an EV expert to help with the drivetrain. Even if you can do all the "hard" part (IE, the rolling chassis), making a 1000hp track car is not trivial.

The Tesla batteries aren't really what you want; they have too high internal resistance--they aren't really power cells. There are similar cells that would work though.


----------

